# Elk Landjaeger



## dingo007 (Nov 19, 2014)

So my neighbor dropped off some of last years elk before his hunt this year. I've been itching to do an Elk Landjaeger but have always put any spare elk into my favorite Elk, Jalapeno & Cheese sausage. With my sausage reserves full...i finally had the opportunity to try the landjaeger.....The recipe is Len Poli's...technique is Robert G's

Didn't get any photo's of the initial process...however...here they are after pressing and fermentation;













2F550922-1334-40D9-96C2-AC1AE207F0CE_zpsszgmbdxn.j



__ dingo007
__ Nov 19, 2014






Into the smoker for a 8hr cold smoke













F0B4F508-6164-4C48-8F1A-9BDD7A3F148A_zpsdc60pvwi.j



__ dingo007
__ Nov 19, 2014






Then into the curing chamber for a couple of weeks













3D3AB4D4-F322-410C-A847-454B4394A8FB_zpsnvpdubbm.j



__ dingo007
__ Nov 19, 2014






a "couple" of weeks later...the finished product;













10389B34-733F-4C7D-8A4F-DF883D9B730B_zpscnhj3daw.j



__ dingo007
__ Nov 19, 2014


















DCBA552C-A80F-4B25-9909-55DA07106A44_zpsxhmkykc1.j



__ dingo007
__ Nov 19, 2014






The taste is awesome..nice and gamey....texture perfect...It's a winner. Will make again.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

It looks tasty! tell us more about how you made it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks very good.

Dont know what it is thou.


----------



## brican (Nov 20, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> .technique is Robert G's


Glad I could help ...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   which reminds me I must get back making some


----------



## dingo007 (Nov 20, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It looks tasty! tell us more about how you made it.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanls themule69...it is very tasty...the best guy to ask is Brican regarding the "way"...it's pretty easy really...if you've got a controlled environment it's pretty much just making a sausage, pressing/fermenting, smoking and aging. The beauty of using smaller casings like this the reduced age time.


c farmer said:


> Looks very good.
> 
> Dont know what it is thou.


Thanks c farmer...it's a german semi dry sausage...sort of like snack sticks.


Brican said:


> Glad I could help ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Robert for introducing me to the idea!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2014)

Those look really tasty! Nice smoke and cure!


----------



## wazzuqer (Apr 24, 2016)

What do yah use to press the links? Thanks


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 24, 2016)

wazzuqer said:


> What do yah use to press the links? Thanks


Here's one way to do it...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104379/landjaeger-press

Here's another...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109231/landj-ger-dry-sausage

Have fun!


----------

